# AES breed history



## annar535 (30 January 2014)

[h=5]Hello I am doing some research for an essay I am writing about the breeding of top ranking horse. I came across Blue Angel(AES). This is a breed I know little about and was wondering if anyone could give some information on its history and which breeds are used in the development of the AES. Thank you.[/h]


----------



## s4sugar (30 January 2014)

AES isa registry - not a breed.


----------



## annar535 (30 January 2014)

well thats what I thought but Blue Angels breed was stated as AES, in the FEI rankings. What breeds can be registered with AES?


----------



## Lgd (30 January 2014)

Anglo-European Studbook

http://angloeuropeanstudbook.co.uk/


----------



## annar535 (30 January 2014)

Thank you but i couldn't find anything about the history or development of the studbook. Does anyone know anything about  the development of it?


----------



## popsdosh (30 January 2014)

annar535 said:



			Thank you but i couldn't find anything about the history or development of the studbook. Does anyone know anything about  the development of it?
		
Click to expand...

It is not a breed as stated earlier just a register of odds and sods giving p[eople somewhere to get breeding papers for heinz 57s.


----------



## annar535 (30 January 2014)

Do they have any restrictions to the combinations of breeds being registered? Or do the just go on the type of horses eg what they are designed to do? Surely they can just have anything being registered?! Thanks


----------



## Lgd (30 January 2014)

popsdosh said:



			It is not a breed as stated earlier just a register of odds and sods giving p[eople somewhere to get breeding papers for heinz 57s.
		
Click to expand...

Not Quite correct. 
(P.S. The majority of WB breeds are Heinz 57 anyway).

You can get basic identity papers from them for any horse. 
Unless it has changed recently with all the kerfuffle (see below) mares can go in the foundation stud book with no verified pedigree if you can provide a competition record over a defined level. (SHB-GB does similar for mares put forward for grading with no verified pedigree). Foals from foundation book mares do not get full studbook papers, they have to have a verified three generation pedigree for that. They were starting to do mare gradings as well but not sure what has happened to that with the recent hooha. 

Stallions have to be graded and they are restricted to the numbers of mares they can cover.
Stallions graded with other WBFSH stud books can be approved for the AES. 

The AES was originally developed by a gentleman called Henk Minderman and has bases in The Netherlands, Germany, UK and I think Belgium. There was a recent falling out with the owners of the AES and Henk has left the AES and has set up the Breeders Elite studbook. If you contact him I am sure he would be happy to give you the background on the founding of the AES. They were probably primarily aimed at the eventing and showjumping side of things but there are some dressage horses approved with them.

http://www.breederselite.co.uk/

I have two AES registered mares - one foundation book, one with verified parentage (7/8TB). My 2yo event gelding out of the former mare is also AES registered and is by an AES approved stallion. The two foals from the latter mare are KWPN registered through their sire who is also AES approved.


----------



## Lgd (30 January 2014)

I think if you look closely at most 'breeds' there is a huge hotpotch of bloodlines.

The KWPN stallion I used is by Flemmingh who was Holstein and TB bloodlines.

The only relatively 'closed' WB studbook is the Trakehner verband. The allow a few TBs and Arabs in via strict inspection, but even then they are very strict on when they can be used.


----------



## HBM1 (30 January 2014)

There is a bit more about the history of the AES here

http://www.horsebreedersmagazine.com/#/riding-high/4547553259

as mentioned, it was/is for far more than just a mash of heinz 57 horses


----------



## Rollin (30 January 2014)

Lgd said:



			I think if you look closely at most 'breeds' there is a huge hotpotch of bloodlines.

The KWPN stallion I used is by Flemmingh who was Holstein and TB bloodlines.

The only relatively 'closed' WB studbook is the Trakehner verband. The allow a few TBs and Arabs in via strict inspection, but even then they are very strict on when they can be used.
		
Click to expand...

There are 6 Shagya stallions approved by the Trakenher verband.  The Shagya and Cleveland Bay also have closed stud books, although a very small number of pure bred Arabs are permitted in the Shagya stud book but only after they have passed inspection for suitability.

As well as breeding both CB and ShG pure I cross the two.  Neither of my breed societies has a part bred stud book.  So I have only SHGB or AES open to me.

I am certainly not breeding Heinz 57 far from it, two old rare breeds.

LgD I was searching a back pedigree one day and found a horse registered as a Hannoverian.  It had only one Hannoverian in the whole of five generations - the rest were Cleveland Bays.


----------

